# no bands or chains.



## bubblegumtate (Oct 29, 2015)

So ive been running 5/3/1 for about 18 months and have gotten great gains of it but im looking to switch it up. Id love to run westside but have no bands or chains. Can you run it effectively without them or should I look for a different program?  All i have is a squat stand ,bench, barbell, and 600 in iron. Thanks in advance


----------



## Milo (Oct 29, 2015)

You don't need bands and chains. They help, but the training principles are the key factors, not the equipment.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 29, 2015)

You can run Westside with no bands or chains.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2015)

Buy some bands. They are fun and cheap.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2015)

Why switch if your still making gains? I ran 5/3/1 for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## bubblegumtate (Oct 29, 2015)

Honestly I dont think ill switch to soon just been on my mind. Got on here and reading about westside just got me jacked the **** up about doing it oneday. I haven't stalled yet on 5/3/1 so why fix what aint broke I guess.


----------

